# Can I control multiple outputs with 1 function, Lenz Gold Maxi.



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I’m guessing most DCC decoders on the market will be the same at the Lenz Gold Maxi in how the functions behave???

Is it possible to operate more than 1 DCC output on the decoder with a single function eg output A – marker lamps output B – fire. Normally I would press F1 and F2 to turn these on, is it possible to press only F1 and have them both turn on, almost like a master switch?

In this case I could just parallel the lights to 1 output (assuming the current draw is below the outputs rating). But I want the fire to flicker, but not the marker lamps, therefore I can’t parallel them.

I seem to remember reading this can be done, but when I came to do it over the weekend all I could find in my manuals was re mapping, I even had a few logical guesses to CV values which may do what I wanted it to do, but no luck.

I know you can map outputs to different functions but I can’t seem to turn multiply outputs on with one function, can it be done?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, 

In the Lenz Online Manual it says.. 

You can define which digital function is used to switch function outputs FA 
to FH on or off. Outputs FA to FC can be mapped to function F0 
(direction-dependent) or functions F1 to F8. Outputs FD and FE can be 
mapped to function F0 (direction-dependent) or functions F1 to F12. 
Outputs FF to FH can be mapped to functions F4 to F12. 

Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think so, I have not seen this "one to many" mapping before, only the "one to one" you have read in the manual. 

You might have to use a function output to control a multi-pole relay to do this. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Greg, maybe I was dreaming up that behaviour??? 

As it appears to be a myth I will move on, oh well. 

Thanks for clearing it up. 
Alan


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

according to the mapping tables, there are ways to map multiple function outputs to single function commands BUT there are restrictions. The NRMA RP's only allow a subset of mapping so that all possible combinations of function commands and outputs are not typically allowed. 

The white, yellow and green wires can typically only be controlled by functions 0 thru 3. The violet, brown and white/yellow wires can be controlled via functions 0 thru 8. The white/green and white/blue wires can be controlled by functions 0 thru 12. This is the capability of a late model Digitrax decoder, others may be different.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

to remap these fuctions 


take CV 35 to a decimal value of 24 

and CV 36 to a decimal valve of 0


this should make A and B work on F1 and F2 do nothing


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Most of my locomotives use one to many mapping. Each function output connects to a uniwue light or item I wish to control and then I use the CV function tables to select which outputs are controlled by which functions. 

For example when I turn on the sound I normally also turn on the firebox flicker. 

Stan


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

George & Stan what mapping tables are you looking at? My Lenz instructions only show re mapping. 

http://lenz.com/manuals/decoders/goldmaxi.pdf 

Scott, how did you get these values? I can’t check them as I’m working out of town during the week.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

When you remap a function you select what outputs you want to turn on with that function 

In your case you said you wanted to turn on A&B (headlight, taillight) with function 1 

Since function 1 normally turns on output C when you remapped it you should have put a value of 8 into CV 35 to move function 1 from C to A lead

If you look at the table above you will see that CV 35 has listed a value of 8 for output A (headlight) and a value of 16 for output lead B (taillight) if you add those together you get 24 so if you put a value of 24 into cv 35 you will turn on leads A&B when function 1 is on 
Now the only problem is that if function 2 is on (your remapped tail light) you will also turn on lead B so if you have F2 on lead B is on and if you have F1 on the lead B is on … so I put CV36 which is function 2 to a value of 0 so that it controls nothing but you could put it back to stock which is CV36 to a value of 64 and then it would go back to controlling output D 
So just add up the values for the lead you want to control with that function to get the total you put into the CV number for that function ….

Now if you look the chart has blank areas so for function 1 if you put in a value of 248 in CV35 you could turn on A B C D E …..but no number that you put in will make F G or H work 
Whereas if you put in a value of 255 into CV38 for function 4 then function 4 will turn on output A B C D E F G and H …….
And again at the bottom for function 9,10,11,12 there is no number you can put in to make them turn on output A B or C


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Scott, 

I think I try that… when I get home Thursday afternoon I will give it another go. 

I tried that because I came across a similar thing during a university project, maybe my degree is paying off  

BTW Stan, using sound is the reason I want to consolidate my lighting functions as well. 

Alan


----------

